# Leftover Whey from Mozzarella?



## Zwiefel (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a friend who has a gallon of whey left from making fresh mozzarella...she's hoping there is something interesting to make with it instead of tossing it.

I've never heard of anything, but hoped one of our KKFers would have an idea...

TX!
Z


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2013)

ricotta http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/homemade-ricotta-from-whey-of.html


you can also use it in stock production instead of water to give yourself a richer stock. 
you can add it to your ladies bath water to give her smoother moisturized skin.
It's good in the garden.
You can mix it in lemonade and add vodka an ice for a very interesting and refreshing drink
add it to muddleds strawberries and mint, rum , simple syrup over the rocks
add to smoothies


----------



## Igasho (Mar 30, 2013)

hell to the yes ricotta! http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php < cheese nuts like us knife nuts


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 30, 2013)

Great idea guys! Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh snap, I'm glad you asked this. I just dumped it last time. 
Never again!


----------



## Miles (Mar 30, 2013)

Ricotta. Definitely! Make mozz and you get two cheeses for the price of one!


----------



## mhenry (Mar 30, 2013)

I was at Mike's house dropping off a knife, and he was making mozz. Wow! I have soooo much to learn. You pro's amaze me. 




Miles said:


> Ricotta. Definitely! Make mozz and you get two cheeses for the price of one!


----------



## jazzybadger (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep, again with the ricotta. I also use it to make these: http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/21448/real-italian-hoagie-rolls
Also like using it in salsa.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 30, 2013)

yep ricotta. standard use of leftover whey. great tasty cheese too. =D


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 31, 2013)

steeped it with chile's, lemongrass, curry leaves and powder, reduced a bit and served with fresh shucked oysters. Also use it in soups, but will now try these drink options...


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 31, 2013)

or if you have a garden, you could use whatever's left with the making of ricotta and water your plants with it. really healthy for them.


----------



## JMac (Mar 31, 2013)

Can make risotto with the whey, also poach fish in it....


----------

